# Menudo puto CHOLLAZO es ser ama de casa.



## Patriota de Acero (1 Feb 2022)

Me cago en la puta, llevo una semanas de baja funcivaguil y estoy gozando como un cabrón haciendo de ama de casa.

Esto es un puto chollazo, la buena vida. Con los avances tecnológicos actuales ni te cuento.

Va a mantener a una mujer tradicional vuestra puta madre.

Qué razón tenía este hilo:






El Timo Tradicionalista. La otra cara del Feminismo


Update: Si te gusta este hilo puedes continuar con este otro La Secta de los Testigos de la Mujer Tradicional, o como mandar a hombres al otro barrio -- Buenas a todos, hay un asunto que explique muy bien en el hilo mítico de Rusia de 71 paginas que por desgracia banearon, y que creo que es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 11kjuan (1 Feb 2022)

Si fueras mujer y tuvieras buena presencia, la clave sería buscarse un buen marido, posicionado, que con tenerle bien contento con un par de mamaditas te tendría como una reina.

Tener bien satisfecho sexualmente a la semana a tu beta proveedor es necesario, eso es algo que las mujeres no entienden y luego algunas se escandalizan que llegan los tochos.

La gente no sabe lo duro que es ser hombre y sobre todo si no destacas.

A algunas os vendieron la moto de que bonito es ser empoderada.


----------



## abdecker (1 Feb 2022)

La mejor parte para ti es cuando pasa el butanero y te percute el culo.
En tu bloque están sorprendido de lo mucho que gastas gas desde que no sales


----------



## Gorrión (1 Feb 2022)

¿Y lo de la escuela?

Aparcas a los críos, pones una lavadora, haces de comer y barres un poco.

Tiempo estimado de 1 hora.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (1 Feb 2022)

Pero si les apuntan 8h al colegio + clases particulares, qué cojones hablas.

Poner un par de lavadoras y hacer un par de comidas. OJO CUIDAO.

SER AMA DE CASA ES UN PRIVILEGIO Y UN PUTÍSIMO CHOLLO Y EN EL MUNDO ACTUAL NI TE CUENTO.

VIVEN MEJOR QUE UN NINI.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (1 Feb 2022)

Había un post de @eL PERRO sobre esto que era BRVTAL.




cortatijeras dijo:


> Antes era lo normal tener dos o tres hijos y no tenían lavadora, ni secadora, ni lavavajillas, ni pedidos a domicilio, ni compras por inet, ni ni ni ni ni...



Nos la suda.

Antes también era normal palmarla trabajando o que te enviaran a la guerra por ser hombre. Mucho peor.

Hablamos de ahora.


----------



## HurreKin (1 Feb 2022)

Ahora pasaba yo por las obras del tranvia bajo el frio y la lluvia y joder que cosas, no habia ni una sola mujer doblando el lomo.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (1 Feb 2022)

Hoy en día ser ama de casa con un par de críos es la buena vida.
Entiendo y respeto a las mujeres que quieran tener una carrera profesional, ¿pero al resto?
Todas esas mujeres currando en el comercio, hostelería, cajeras, industria... les han tangado una buena vida y ni se han enterado.

Edit: Por cierto, esa es la vida que llevan las moritas de mi pueblo.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (1 Feb 2022)

Urge iniciar en los círculos feministas movimientos que fomenten que los hombres sean amos de casa SIN empleo.

Sería brutal como les podríamos tangar.


----------



## Escachador (1 Feb 2022)

La mia cuida de 2 crios pequeños y de mi, una santa es lo que es.

Gilipollas que no saben lo que es sacar una familia adelante dando consejos.

Y si me la chupa, y muy bien.


----------



## cooperator (1 Feb 2022)

Ya pero con niños yo te lo regalo. El chollo es ser soltero o soltera (con o sin pareja), y no trabajar pero claro eso es muy complicado por no decir casi imposible.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Feb 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> La mia cuida de 2 crios pequeños y de mi, una santa es lo que es.
> 
> Gilipollas que no saben lo que es sacar una familia adelante dando consejos.
> 
> Y si me la chupa, y muy bien.



Seguro que lo pasa fatal, mucho peor que el peón de obra y sus 10 horas cargando peso, tragando polvo y aguantando subnormales.


----------



## cooperator (1 Feb 2022)

Se nota que no tienes hijos o no tratas mucho con niños. Yo no tengo hijos pero tengo crios cerca y ser amo o ama de casa con hijos no es un chollo para nada, es una cruz, hasta prefiero trabajar.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Feb 2022)

Es más segura la legislación laboral vigente que teneros a vosotros de jefes, que ya es decir


----------



## Patriota de Acero (1 Feb 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> La mia cuida de 2 crios pequeños y de mi, una santa es lo que es.
> 
> Gilipollas que no saben lo que es sacar una familia adelante dando consejos.
> 
> Y si me la chupa, y muy bien.



Otro nacionalpagafantas huelebragas de la virgen María.

¨Una santa¨, dice el pedazo de gilipollas.

Ser un puto huelebragas no es cuestión ideológica, sino genética, cada día lo tengo más claro.



cooperator dijo:


> Se nota que no tienes hijos o no tratas mucho con niños. Yo no tengo hijos pero tengo crios cerca y no trabajar pero tener hijos no es un chollo para nada, prefiero trabajar. El chollo es ser soltero o soltera y no trabajar pero claro eso es muy complicado por no dec



Claro campeón, como que el cole, las extraescolares y que el marido tenga que ocuparse también (pork ejjjk er feminijjjjmo) no te deja horas libres. Pues anda que no están llenas las cafeterías de ¨mamás sacrificadas y oprimidas¨ por las mañanas charrando y fumando horas, horas y horas.

ANDA A TOMAR POR CULO CON LA ESTAFA DE LOS COJONES. QUE NO, QUE LAS MUJERES TIENEN LA VIDA YA NO EN MODO FÁCIL, ES QUE LA PARTIDA LA TIENEN HECHA.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (1 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Tener bien satisfecho sexualmente a la semana a tu beta proveedor es necesario, eso es algo que las mujeres no entienden y luego algunas se escandalizan que llegan los tochos.
> 
> (...)



Cada vez menos están dispuestas a eso y prefieren ser "independientes" aunque sea a costa de tener que aguantar un curro de mierda y no tener hijos. Ser madre y esposa para un *PACO *medio no lo ven como lo bastante bueno para ellas aunque sean claramente mugeres mediocres del montón.


----------



## pampero21 (1 Feb 2022)

Seguro...

Todo el mundo quiere tener su propio dinero para gastarselo en gilipolleces. 
De ahí que las mujeres decidan hoy en día trabajar remuneradamente y no como esclavas gratuitas. Porque si quieren comprarse un bolso de 80€ no le ponga nadie ninguna pega, igual que yo me los puedo gastar comprando comics de Mortadelo y Filemón sin que me ponga pegas nadie.

Tú estás de vacaciones y tu símil es una mierda. Cierra este tema porque apesta.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (1 Feb 2022)

pampero21 dijo:


> Seguro...
> 
> Todo el mundo quiere tener su propio dinero para gastarselo en gilipolleces.
> De ahí que las mujeres decidan hoy en día trabajar remuneradamente y no como esclavas gratuitas. Porque si quieren comprarse un bolso de 80€ no le ponga nadie ninguna pega, igual que yo me los puedo gastar comprando comics de Mortadelo y Filemón sin que me ponga pegas nadie.
> ...



Hostia cuánto retraso, menudo NPC de mierda.

Suicídate, tu existencia apesta.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (1 Feb 2022)

cooperator dijo:


> Se nota que no tienes hijos o no tratas mucho con niños. Yo no tengo hijos pero tengo crios cerca y ser amo o ama de casa con hijos no es un chollo para nada, es una cruz, hasta prefiero trabajar. El chollo es ser soltero o soltera y no trabajar pero claro eso es muy complicado por no decir imposible.



Eso de tener críos chillando y pidiendo atención en casa los hombres lo llevamos peor, las mujeres tienen más paciencia con ellos. Yo he conocido hombres que preferían quedarse más tiempo trabajando con tal de no volver a casa a aguantar a la parienta y a los niños porque para ellos era un auténtico infierno llegar a casa y no poder descansar, solo escuchar gritos tanto de los hijos como de la parienta.

Pero el op tiene algo de razón. Sin críos, las, como nos han tratado de vender, "agotadoras" tareas de casa, son una milonga que se hacen en nada y ni siquiera hace falta tener mucha maña ni mucha organización.


----------



## amanciortera (1 Feb 2022)

Yo veo las terrazas durante semana con abundancia de género femenino dandole al pico y al cigarro tomando un café o directamente desayunando ( que en el bar sabe mejor) y se quedan ahi rato largo. Suelen tener entre veintitantos y cuarentaytantos y generalmente gordas. SON UNAS PUTAS VAGAS, TIENE RAZÓN EL OP


----------



## Escachador (1 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Seguro que lo pasa fatal, mucho peor que el peón de obra y sus 10 horas cargando peso, tragando polvo y aguantando subnormales.



Prefiero trabajar que llevar la casa con crios incluidos. No teneis ni pajolera idea.


----------



## Escachador (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Otro nacionalpagafantas huelebragas de la virgen María.
> 
> ¨Una santa¨, dice el pedazo de gilipollas.
> 
> ...



Huele bragas dice el subnormal, tengo un negocio, trabajo 8 horas diarias, gano pasta y mi mujer se encarga de TODO.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, llevo una semanas de baja funcivaguil y estoy gozando como un cabrón haciendo de ama de casa.
> 
> Esto es un puto chollazo, la buena vida. Con los avances tecnológicos actuales ni te cuento.
> 
> ...



Pues así es.

De todas formas, si tenéis hijos ahí ya tiene más trabajo. Trabajo que de todas formas tratará de endosarte a ti de todas las formas posibles.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Si no te meas fuera del bater o no escupes gargajos y los dejas en el lavabo ni tan mal


----------



## Gorrión (1 Feb 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Prefiero trabajar que llevar la casa con crios incluidos. No teneis ni pajolera idea.



Yo entiendo tus preferencias, pero no me compares tratar con tus hijos y cuidar a la familia con trabajar, porque a no ser que seáis una familia de gitanos salvajes y maleducados, el trabajo de ama de casa es un regalo.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Feb 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Eso de tener críos chillando y pidiendo atención en casa los hombres lo llevamos peor, las mujeres tienen más paciencia con ellos. *Yo he conocido hombres que preferían quedarse más tiempo trabajando con tal de no volver a casa a aguantar a la parienta y a los niños porque para ellos era un auténtico infierno llegar a casa y no poder descansar, solo escuchar gritos tanto de los hijos como de la parienta.*
> 
> Pero el op tiene algo de razón. Sin críos, las, como nos han tratado de vender, "agotadoras" tareas de casa son una milonga que se hacen en nada y ni siquiera hace falta tener mucha maña ni mucha organización.



Así es. Es agotador llegar a casa tras comerte una jornada laboral y tene que aguantar gilipolleces cuando lo que te apetece es tumbarte a la bartola. Eso lo entendemos perfectamente los que estamos trabajando.

Llegar a tu casa y que haya paz y tranquilidad no tiene precio.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Hostia cuánto retraso, menudo NPC de mierda.
> 
> Suicídate, tu existencia apesta.



Si tiene toda la puta razón. Tener cuatro duros, pero que sean tuyos, y gastarlos en lo que te apetezca sin exámenes y preguntas varias es salud


----------



## Escachador (1 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo entiendo tus preferencias, pero no me compares tratar con tus hijos y cuidar a la familia con trabajar, porque a no ser que seáis una familia de gitanos salvajes y maleducados, el trabajo de ama de casa es un regalo.



Estas diciendo una chorrada como un templo, ni te imaginas lo que es sacar una familia adelante.

Prueba a cuidar 2 crios pequeños, llevarles al colegio, irlos a buscar, deberes, hacer comidas, comprar comida, camas, limpiar la casa, la colada y además sin vacaciones.

No, no me cambio, es mas, me siento muy muy afortunado.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Feb 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Estas diciendo una chorrada como un templo, ni te imaginas lo que es sacar una familia adelante.
> 
> Prueba a cuidar 2 crios pequeños, llevarles al colegio, deberes, hacer comidas, comprar comida, camas, limpiar la casa, la colada y además sin vacaciones.
> 
> No, no me cambio, es mas, me siento muy muy afortunado.



Esto es cierto. Un trabajador se puede dar el lujo de ser completamente libre de tareas tras el trabajo, y tiene sus días libres y sus vacaciones, y cuando sale de allí no ve al jefe hasta el día siguiente. Ser ama de casa es un trabajo sin posibilidad de vacaciones y días libres. Imagina tener la cama en el trabajo y tener al jefe viviendo contigo.


----------



## Chino Negro (1 Feb 2022)

Hombres blandengues luego viene una guerra y como te defiendes con tus utensilios de cocina de última generación o que.
Antes veo mejor que vayas todos los días solo a un restaurante


----------



## Patriota de Acero (1 Feb 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Huele bragas dice el subnormal, tengo un negocio, trabajo 8 horas diarias, gano pasta y mi mujer se encarga de TODO.



Pues eso, pagafantas nivel dios.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Feb 2022)

Mentira, es una putada: no puedes realizarte a base de levantarte cuando todavía es de noche, oler sobacos en el metro, currar como un salvaje 8 o 10 horas, volver otra vez a casa oliendo sobacos en el metro y llegar reventado.

Todo el día calentito en casa, con tiempo para tenerlo todo bien limpito y ordenado sin agobiarte, pudiéndote preparar unas comidas de puta madre o irte a las rebajas. Qué cruel e inhumano. Definitivamente mi pobre bisabuelo, que se murió una mañana de nochebuena en un accidente en el andamio con poco más de 50 años, era un privilegiado opresor.


----------



## Escachador (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Pues eso, pagafantas nivel dios.




Pues ya sabes, ya tardas en coger la fregona y hacer tus tareas


----------



## Kolobok (1 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Si fueras mujer y tuvieras buena presencia, la clave sería buscarse un buen marido, posicionado, que con tenerle bien contento con un par de mamaditas te tendría como una reina.
> 
> Tener bien satisfecho sexualmente a la semana a tu beta proveedor es necesario, eso es algo que las mujeres no entienden y luego algunas se escandalizan que llegan los tochos.
> 
> La gente no sabe lo duro que es ser hombre y sobre todo si no destacas.



Y eso al principio, el truquillo está en quedarse preñada de unas 3 cristurillas, ahí lo tendrás cogido por los huevos.

También que el señoro tenga unos 10 años más que tú + sin hijos + sin divorcio previo +buena posición.

Y echarse a dormir


----------



## Kolobok (1 Feb 2022)

Me descojono lo de los "que difícil sacar palante a dos criaturas" el chochito os ha tangao la vida pringaos, vosotros a matarse a currar y a dar las gracias por vuestra mujera ama de casa "todo lo que trabaja" si es que me descoyunto


----------



## Gorrión (1 Feb 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Estas diciendo una chorrada como un templo, ni te imaginas lo que es sacar una familia adelante.
> 
> Prueba a cuidar 2 crios pequeños, llevarles al colegio, deberes, hacer comidas, comprar comida, camas, limpiar la casa, la colada y además sin vacaciones.
> 
> No, no me cambio, es mas, me siento muy muy afortunado.



Yo soy amo de casa y en su momento cuidé a mis 2 hermanos pequeños para que los viejos pudieran trabajar, y todo esto con 10 años.

No se, yo he tenido trabajos muy duros y a mi lo de ser amo de casa me parece una broma, aunque estoy de acuerdo en que es a tiempo completo y no hay vacaciones, pero en mi opinión compensa de sobra. Ahora va resultar que cuidar a la familia es un sacrificio, pues si lo ven así es que mucho no quiere a la familia.







Después de tanto castigo, me merezco un premio.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (1 Feb 2022)

Ayer estuve en un penal picando piedra, la verdad que es una maravilla . Tomas aire fresco, te da el solecito que en invierno se agradece, ademas haces deporte sin pagar cuotas de gimnasio y cuando acabas la tarea no te tienes que preparar la comida .Luego una duchita y a dormir. ¿Que más se puede pedir? Ni en un Spa de esos !!


----------



## amanciortera (1 Feb 2022)

UN BUEN PAPO ES EL PASAPORTE A LA FELICIDAD. BUEN PAPO= CHARLETA CON LAS AMIGAS POR LAS MAÑANAS=PELU A LAS DOCE Y MANICURA, RAPIDO QUE TENGO PRISA, PREPARAR UN PRECOCINADO PARA EL BORREGO DEL MARIDO Y A LA TARDE DE NUEVO CAFELITO CON LAS AMIGOTAS Y SI PROCEDE AL CENTRO DEMENCIAL A DARLE AIRE A LA TARJETA DEL MARIDO


----------



## elojodeltuerto (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Pero si les apuntan 8h al colegio + clases particulares, qué cojones hablas.
> 
> Poner un par de lavadoras y hacer un par de comidas. OJO CUIDAO.
> 
> ...



¿Porque te crees que nos superan en esperanza de vida?


----------



## 11kjuan (1 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Esto es cierto. Un trabajador se puede dar el lujo de ser completamente libre de tareas tras el trabajo, y tiene sus días libres y sus vacaciones, y cuando sale de allí no ve al jefe hasta el día siguiente. Ser ama de casa es un trabajo sin posibilidad de vacaciones y días libres. Imagina tener la cama en el trabajo y tener al jefe viviendo contigo.



Mi señora madre ha sido y es ama de casa, siempre le hemos ayudado en casa y no ha tenido que madrugar hasta que hemos sido adolescentes. Hacia la comida pero sin prisas, se ponía hablar con las vecinas o dejaba las lentejas a fuego lento y se iba un rato con sus amigas por la mañana.

En cambio mi padre se ha levantado todos los santos días a las 5 de la mañana. 8 putas horas dándole a la rutina. Ha llegado a la vejez un tanto derroido.

Mi madre llegaba el verano y nos íbamos al pueblo 3 meses y ella desconectaba y se relajaba, que sí, tenía que cuidarnos, pero se relajaba

Mi padre un mes de vacaciones.

Seguid algunas así de empoderadas, seguid.
Todo para compraros cosas inútiles y vacías.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Feb 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> UN BUEN PAPO ES EL PASAPORTE A LA FELICIDAD. BUEN PAPO= CHARLETA CON LAS AMIGAS POR LAS MAÑANAS=PELU A LAS DOCE Y MANICURA, RAPIDO QUE TENGO PRISA, PREPARAR UN PRECOCINADO PARA EL BORREGO DEL MARIDO Y A LA TARDE DE NUEVO CAFELITO CON LAS AMIGOTAS Y SI PROCEDE AL CENTRO DEMENCIAL A DARLE AIRE A LA TARJETA DEL MARIDO



Algunas ni eso, que el marido tiene turno partido y los niños los deja en el comedor. Hay algunas que no te hacen ni el favor de sacarte el veneno (5 minutos).


----------



## BHAN83 (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, llevo una semanas de baja funcivaguil y estoy gozando como un cabrón haciendo de ama de casa.
> 
> Esto es un puto chollazo, la buena vida. Con los avances tecnológicos actuales ni te cuento.
> 
> ...



El genero dominado ha sido siempre el hombre.
Toda la historia de la humanidad trabajando como burros de carga para ellas.

Pero la dominacion femenina es suave, nunca es a hostias, lo cual hace que para muchos sea invisible e inexistente.

Pero objetivamente, medido en moneda, siempre ha habido y hay, mas hombres trabajando para mujeres, que al reves.

Son los hombres el verdadero genero oprimido, hoy mas que nunca en occidente.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Mi señora madre ha sido y es ama de casa, siempre le hemos ayudado en casa y no ha tenido que madrugar hasta que hemos sido adolescentes.
> 
> En cambio mi padre se ha levantado todos los santos días a las 5 de la mañana.
> 
> ...



Mi madre trabajaba y se encargaba de nosotros y de todo lo de la casa. Mi padre también trabajaba, pero cuando salía se iba por ahí con los amigos y cuando volvía tenía todo hecho (comida, cama...) . Claro que también hacía todo el mantenimiento de la casa. Un par de currantes, cada uno dando todo por la familia con sus tareas bien diferenciadas. Pero si me dan a elegir, prefiero tener la vida de mi padre, era mucho más libre, porque hacía las tareas más fáciles y a su ritmo, y cuando terminaba se daba una vuelta con los amigos, aunque esas tareas fueran más físicas y más peligrosas.


----------



## tomcat ii (1 Feb 2022)

Separado con niña de 3 años y custodia compartida.

Los niños dan trabajo pero es muy agradecido. Además, hacer comida, lavar la ropa y esas cosas hay que hacerlas con o sin niños, a no ser que te lo haga a ti álguien o seas un dejado. Además los niños crecen, son solo unos años y en cambio hay que trabajar mucho más tiempo.

Ser ama de casa es un lujo, hay muchas parejas que trabajan los dos y tambien tienen niños. Mi ex, estubo casi dos años sin trabajar al nacer la niña, hacía las cosas de casa pero se pasaba buena parte día entre el parque y casa de su madre.

Además, se enfoca como si fuera un sacrifio. Poder cuidar bien de tu hijos, hacerles buenas comidas y poder estar con ellos es una bendición para un ser decente, no una tortura.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Feb 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Separado con niña de 3 años y custodia compartida.
> 
> Los niños dan trabajo pero es muy agradecido. Además, hacer comida, lavar la ropa y esas cosas hay que hacerlas con o sin niños, a no ser que te lo haga a ti álguien o seas un dejado. Además los niños crecen, son solo unos años y en cambio hay que trabajar mucho más tiempo.
> 
> ...



Hay que entender que es muy duro pegarse una caminata cada día al río para poder limpiar la ropa en una roca, como ir a cosechar al huerto para poder hacer la comida. Y todo esto con los críos a cuestas...

Un momento! Me parece que ahora hay coches, supermercados, lavadoras y los críos se pasan entre 7 y 9 horas fuera de casa con el colegio y las extraescolares.

Como han cambiado los tiempos, las mujeres cada vez mas esclavizadas. Durísimo!


----------



## theelf (1 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Seguro que lo pasa fatal, mucho peor que el peón de obra y sus 10 horas cargando peso, tragando polvo y aguantando subnormales.



Yo prefiero 10hs cargando peso q llevar la casa

Los hijos, las cuentas de la casa, estirar el dinero para que alcanze, matener limpia la casa, cocinar, puff

Dame los sacos de arena


----------



## Patriota de Acero (1 Feb 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Yo prefiero 10hs cargando peso q llevar la casa
> 
> Los hijos, las cuentas de la casa, estirar el dinero para que alcanze, matener limpia la casa, cocinar, puff
> 
> Dame los sacos de arena



¨Las cuentas de la casa¨



JJAJjjajajAJajajAJAJAJAJAj


----------



## Gorrión (1 Feb 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Yo prefiero 10hs cargando peso q llevar la casa
> 
> Los hijos, las cuentas de la casa, estirar el dinero para que alcanze, matener limpia la casa, cocinar, puff
> 
> Dame los sacos de arena



Los hijos al colegio ¿Las cuentas de casa? ¿Estirar el dinero? Con 2000 leuros tampoco hay mucho que administrar, pagas los gastos, la comida y el resto lo ahorras ¿Limpiar la casa? Escoba, fregona y trapo para el polvo ¿Mantenerla limpia y ordenada? Disciplina y educación, los niños también deben hacer las tareas de la casa.

Pero bueno, que si a ti te gusta mas cargar sacos y aguantar a Paco el carajillos, también me vale.


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Feb 2022)

Es un chollaco y aún así se van a quejar.

Todo el putodía con el telefono viendo mierda.


----------



## theelf (1 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Los hijos al colegio ¿Las cuentas de casa? ¿Estirar el dinero? Con 2000 leuros tampoco hay mucho que administrar, pagas los gastos, la comida y el resto lo ahorras ¿Limpiar la casa? Escoba, fregona y trapo para el polvo ¿Mantenerla limpia y ordenada? Disciplina y educación, los niños también deben hacer las tareas de la casa.
> 
> Pero bueno, que si a ti te gusta mas cargar sacos y aguantar a Paco el carajillos, también me vale.



Si ganara 2000 euros, trabajaria media jornada, ni llego a 1000 y hay a mantener con eso todo

Prefiero cargar sacos a andar con la fregona, por dios, ni me compares


----------



## theelf (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> ¨Las cuentas de la casa¨
> 
> 
> 
> JJAJjjajajAJajajAJAJAJAJAj



No creeras que se gestionan solas....


----------



## Gorrión (1 Feb 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Si ganara 2000 euros, trabajaria media jornada, ni llego a 1000 y hay a mantener con eso todo
> 
> Prefiero cargar sacos a andar con la fregona, por dios, ni me compares



Mas fácil me lo pones, cuanto menos dinero más fácil de administrar, haces lo mismo que con 2000 pero sin ahorrar.

¿Has cogido una fregona alguna vez? Al principio puede parecer complicado, sobre todo lo de escurrir, que no es nada fácil, aunque ahora hay cubos que lo hacen automático.

Nah! Déjalo, eso de fregar es para mentes muy preparadas, solo las mujeres tienen capacidad para llevar esas máquinas del infierno.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (1 Feb 2022)

theelf dijo:


> No creeras que se gestionan solas....



¿Qué cojones ¨gestiona¨ una mujer?


----------



## theelf (1 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Mas fácil me lo pones, cuanto menos dinero más fácil de administrar, haces lo mismo que con 2000 pero sin ahorrar.
> 
> ¿Has cogido una fregona alguna vez? Al principio puede parecer complicado, sobre todo lo de escurrir, que no es nada fácil, aunque ahora hay cubos que lo hacen automático.
> 
> Nah! Déjalo, eso de fregar es para mentes muy preparadas, solo las mujeres tienen capacidad para llevar esas máquinas del infierno.



No, a menos dinero, mas dificil... la hipoteca sigue siendo la misma, la comida vale lo mismo, la luz igual...

Ahora mi señora eata de interna cuidando una anciana, asi q ando solo por casa, y hace una semana q ya no tengo platos limpios, ni ropa... prefiero hacer algun extra de lo q sea y pagar. a alguin. qvenga a limpiar


----------



## HaCHa (1 Feb 2022)

Si eres amadecasa...

- Nadie te respeta. Ni siquiera tu propia familia te tiene en consideración. Socialmente eres menos cero. Un parado no tanto.
- Dependes para todo consumo de tu proveedor. No puedes darte ni el menor capricho sin saberte parasitando.
- Ni paro ni bajas ni jubilación ni extras ni vacaciones. Tienes menos derechos laborales que un burro de carga.
- Todo el día sola, en bata y en la celda. Sin horizontes ni objetivos serios. Y no es para un tiempo sino para el resto de tu vida.

Un planazo, ser ama de casa. Que te trate como si te tocaras el toto a jornada completa absolutamente todo cristo, y eso incluye larvas, amistades, progenitores, vecindario, pareja... En cuanto se rifan marrones todo el mundo te los endosa bajo el pretexto soterrado de que tú no haces nada. A nadie le parece que tengas responsabilidades ni funciones dignas de mención.

En fin, yo tuve a mi chati así una temporada y menos mal que le salió de lo suyo, porque quedarse ahí ad nauseam no se lo deseo a nadie en absoluto. 

A día de hoy las únicas personas que pueden y quieren vivir así son las conejas con ocho críos a su cargo y las perracas superdivas con mucha jeta. El resto de la gente querrá tener cosas que hacer, cosas que vayan a alguna parte.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones ¨gestiona¨ una mujer?



Yo te lo digo, los polvos anuales para el mantenimiento del prigandillo de turno.


----------



## theelf (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones ¨gestiona¨ una mujer?



Los gastos mensuales, cuanto se puede gastar en comida, calefaccion, ropa, etc etc para que no haya un saldo negativo a fin de mes

hay q tener todo pendiente, si un mes viene el IBI, ese mes tendra q reducir gastos de algun lugar, no comprar ropa o si se necesita buscarla mas economica, o solo poner calentador a ciertos horarios y acordarse de eso, q se yo, esas cosas


----------



## Patriota de Acero (1 Feb 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Los gastos mensuales, cuanto se puede gastar en comida, calefaccion, ropa, etc etc para que no haya un saldo negativo a fin de mes
> 
> hay q tener todo pendiente, si un mes viene el IBI, ese mes tendra q reducir gastos de algun lugar, no comprar ropa o si se necesita buscarla mas economica, o solo poner calentador a ciertos horarios y acordarse de eso, q se yo, esas cosas



Pero si eso lo miran los hombres.

La mayoría de mujeres no saben ni hacer la declaración de la renta.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Feb 2022)

theelf dijo:


> No, a menos dinero, mas dificil... la hipoteca sigue siendo la misma, la comida vale lo mismo, la luz igual...
> 
> Ahora mi señora eata de interna cuidando una anciana, asi q ando solo por casa, y hace una semana q ya no tengo platos limpios, ni ropa... prefiero hacer algun extra de lo q sea y pagar. a alguin. qvenga a limpiar



Pobre hombre, una semana mas y te veo andando desnudo y desnutrido por la calle.

Si no sabes fregar platos compra de plástico.

Supongo que estás de cachondeo, yo me estoy partiendo el culo contigo


----------



## el tio orquestas (1 Feb 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Estas diciendo una chorrada como un templo, ni te imaginas lo que es sacar una familia adelante.
> 
> Prueba a cuidar 2 crios pequeños, llevarles al colegio, irlos a buscar, deberes, hacer comidas, comprar comida, camas, limpiar la casa, la colada y además sin vacaciones.
> 
> No, no me cambio, es mas, me siento muy muy afortunado.



La buena vida. Mi madre lo ha dicho siempre abiertamente, ser ama de casa es un chollazo y a las mujeres de su generación las timaron. Y siempre ha dicho que no es un coñazo porque lo haces POR LA FAMILIA. 

Claro que deberías sentirte afortunado si tu mujer prefiere quedarse en casa para cuidar a vuestros hijos y la casa. Lo que no deberías es hacer ver que ser ama de casa es el infierno en vida, porque no lo es. Los únicos horarios son los de llevar al niño/recogerlo, y la comida/cena. Y muchas ni comida, porque dejan al niño a comer en el colegio y el marido come fuera.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (1 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> cosas que vayan a alguna parte.



¿A alguna multinacional globalista explotadora y apátrida o a alguna Pyme familiar palillera?

Cuidar del hogar y de tus hijos me parece que va a sitios mejores.


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Feb 2022)

Las amas de casa se pasan mas tiempo en el bar con el cafe que en casa. Se aburren tanto que se crearon las novelas para tenerlas entretenidas.


----------



## Cicciolino (1 Feb 2022)

La cara B: augantar a un Paquito cuñadete que se cree algo porque es quién trae el dinero a casa.

Hasta remar es mejor que eso...

¡Mirad lo que me habéis hecho decir, hijosdelagranpvta!


----------



## el tio orquestas (1 Feb 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> La cara B: augantar a un Paquito cuñadete que se cree algo porque es quién trae el dinero a casa.
> 
> Hasta remar es mejor que eso...
> 
> ¡Mirad lo que me habéis hecho decir, hijosdelagranpvta!



Si te casas con un subnormal TE JODES. Que eso se huele a kilómetros.


----------



## Alexrc (1 Feb 2022)

Depende, si tienes que hacer las tareas del hogar todos los días no sé donde está el chollo. Si tienes asistenta y te hace todo entonces sí es un chollo


----------



## Patriota de Acero (1 Feb 2022)

Alexrc dijo:


> Depende, si tienes que hacer las tareas del hogar todos los días no sé donde está el chollo. Si tienes asistenta y te hace todo entonces sí es un chollo



Las tareas del hogar con los avances de hoy dedicándoles 2h al día de lunes a viernes las tienes.

Dejad de tocar los cojones con las tareas del hogar, muchos hombres se las hacen solo mientras trabaja.


----------



## theelf (1 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pobre hombre, una semana mas y te veo andando desnudo y desnutrido por la calle.
> 
> Si no sabes fregar platos compra de plástico.
> 
> Supongo que estás de cachondeo, yo me estoy partiendo el culo contigo



De. achondeo nada, y de plastico suelo pillar cusndo me acuerdo

Lo q yo no se mantener orden alguno, es imposible que limpie, q algo q muevo del sitio A y va al B regrese al A, q me acuerde de sacar la ropa de la lavadora y se quede ahi una semana apestando..

A mi dame otro tipo de trabajo


----------



## theelf (1 Feb 2022)

El excel luego lo tenes q convertir en realidad, porque los pañales la niña los gasta igual, tu excel diga ese mes no tengas para comprarlos


----------



## eltonelero (1 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Si fueras mujer y tuvieras buena presencia, la clave sería buscarse un buen marido, posicionado, que con tenerle bien contento con un par de mamaditas te tendría como una reina.
> 
> Tener bien satisfecho sexualmente a la semana a tu beta proveedor es necesario, eso es algo que las mujeres no entienden y luego algunas se escandalizan que llegan los tochos.
> 
> ...



La mayoria de mujeres eslavas aun entienden el chollo que es ser ama de casa/madre.
De hecho yo creo que en esos paises las mujeres desarrollan una vida profesional mas que nada para tener unos años libres de zorreo y poder tener acceso a sitios donde conocer tios bien posicionados.
Pero una vez encuentran a un tio que les guste minimamente y tenga pasta se quieren ir a la vida de ama de casa de cabeza.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (1 Feb 2022)

theelf dijo:


> De. achondeo nada, y de plastico suelo pillar cusndo me acuerdo
> 
> Lo q yo no se mantener orden alguno, es imposible que limpie, q algo q muevo del sitio A y va al B regrese al A, q me acuerde de sacar la ropa de la lavadora y se quede ahi una semana apestando..
> 
> A mi dame otro tipo de trabajo





theelf dijo:


> El excel luego lo tenes q convertir en realidad, porque los pañales la niña los gasta igual, tu excel diga ese mes no tengas para comprarlos



Eres un inútil.


----------



## Новая правда (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Va a mantener a una mujer tradicional vuestra puta madre.



Aunque me duele reconocerlo, y más en burbuja, yo he llegado a sentir empatía por los moros...

Recuerdo que estaba una vez en el Mercadona y me encontré a una mora fea, pero fea refea (y hablo sólo de lo que era posible ver, no me la quiero imaginar sin ropa), justo detrás de mí en la cola, la tía tenía una pinta de pasarse el día tocándose el higo que no era ni normal. Como es lógico, iba acompañada de sus correspondientes tres larvas, a las que no paraba de gritar cual charo espectadora del Sálvame (ya se preveía que los morenos acabarían estudiando ingeniería aeroespacial). Justo estoy pagando y veo que empiezan a poner "la comida" en la cinta. Lo lógico es pensar que una mora conejera cocine platos tradicionales a base de legumbres, pescado y demás... pues no, eran todo platos precocinados, de los que tan sólo hay que meter en el microondas o, en el peor de los casos, poner en la freidora, a lo que hay que sumar cantidades ingentes de Coca-Cola y media fábrica de Matutano, por supuesto, la mora no dejaba de chillarles a sus asalvajadas criaturas cual histérica de psiquiátrico...

Es entonces cuando me imaginé al marido... supongo que aquí en España nos imaginamos el moro medio como un patriarca gitano, que se dedica a paguitear, trapichear, inseminar y rascarse los huevos al sol, pero anda que no habrá moros remeros que tengan que demostrar "su hombría" remando... los muslims, a diferencia de los etnianos, han construido países y aunque aquí vengan muchos paguiteros, en sus países hay remeros y el que no rema es repudiado por su familia. No me quiero imaginar lo que tiene que ser remar 12 horas para llegar a tu casa para poder aspirar a un orco histérico cuya única técnica culinaria reside en saber poner la freidora. Con razón la morería joven tiene como máxima aspiración en la vida follarse a una chorti occidental...

PD: No estoy de acuerdo con algunas cosas del mensaje del tradicionalismo. Las tías de países tradicionalistas que viven aquí son lo peor porque aspiran a rascarse el higo haciéndose las tradicionales, pero las tías de países tradicionalistas que viven allí son lo mejor porque aspiran también a tocare el higo, pero necesitan aparentar que no, y mientras estén aparentando que "no son tradicionales" son todo ventajas


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Feb 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Prefiero trabajar que llevar la casa con crios incluidos. No teneis ni pajolera idea.



Yo vengo al trabajo a descansar de la mujer y los críos.


----------



## chortinator (1 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Y lo de la escuela?
> 
> Aparcas a los críos, pones una lavadora, haces de comer y barres un poco.
> 
> Tiempo estimado de 1 hora.




Entre la escuela y las mil extraescolares, tienen a los hijos todo el dia fuera.


----------



## HaCHa (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Cuidar del hogar y de tus hijos me parece que va a sitios mejores.



A las pocas semanas, hasta los chavales más considerados tratan al ama de casa exactamente igual que a cualquier otro electrodoméstico.


----------



## Alexrc (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Las tareas del hogar con los avances de hoy dedicándoles 2h al día de lunes a viernes las tienes.
> 
> Dejad de tocar los cojones con las tareas del hogar, muchos hombres se las hacen solo mientras trabaja.



La limpieza sí pero hay que contar, la comida, planchar, ropa, compras, cocina. Ahora si comes todos los días envasado sí


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, llevo una semanas de baja funcivaguil y estoy gozando como un cabrón haciendo de ama de casa.
> 
> Esto es un puto chollazo, la buena vida. Con los avances tecnológicos actuales ni te cuento.
> 
> ...



Totalmente deacuerdo. Vas haciendo las tareas a tu marcha, si te tienes que levantar un poco temprano para llevar a los niños al cole no hay problema.

Yo estuve asi un tiempo y fue una gozada, si te organizas bien tienes tiempo para lo que quieras. Yo se lo propuse a mi mujer y no le parecio mal, pero claro ella no trabaja y yo si.

No conozco ningjna ama de casa con depresion, ahora trabajadores a punta pala


----------



## Camarlengolazo (1 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mi madre trabajaba y se encargaba de nosotros y de todo lo de la casa. Mi padre también trabajaba, pero cuando salía se iba por ahí con los amigos y cuando volvía tenía todo hecho (comida, cama...) . Claro que también hacía todo el mantenimiento de la casa. Un par de currantes, cada uno dando todo por la familia con sus tareas bien diferenciadas. Pero si me dan a elegir, prefiero tener la vida de mi padre, era mucho más libre, porque hacía las tareas más fáciles y a su ritmo, y cuando terminaba se daba una vuelta con los amigos, aunque esas tareas fueran más físicas y más peligrosas.



tu padre salia con los amigos , x que los tenia,de verdad digo.no de pasar el rato,hay la mujer cojea,lo digo sin acritud,seguro que habrá alguna excepción.


----------



## Papo de luz (1 Feb 2022)

El mejor trabajo es ser madame.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Si fueras mujer y tuvieras buena presencia, la clave sería buscarse un buen marido, posicionado, que con tenerle bien contento con un par de mamaditas te tendría como una reina.
> 
> Tener bien satisfecho sexualmente a la semana a tu beta proveedor es necesario, eso es algo que las mujeres no entienden y luego algunas se escandalizan que llegan los tochos.
> 
> ...



El estomago lleno, los huevos vacios, y no tocarnos los cojones cuando dedicamos un ratito a nuestras aficiones; mira que es fácil para las mujeres tener a un hombre feliz a su lado, y que le dé a ella todo lo que necesita, y deslome para que a ella no le falte de nada.... pero oye, no, ellas tuvieron que complicarlo todo, pero bueno, es su naturaleza, cuando le ofreces a la mujer el Paraíso, se pone a buscar manzanas.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Feb 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> tu padre salia con los amigos , x que los tenia,de verdad digo.no de pasar el rato,hay la mujer cojea,lo digo sin acritud,seguro que habrá alguna excepción.



Mi madre siempre ha sido más casera, salía a misa y poco más


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Había un post de @eL PERRO sobre esto que era BRVTAL.



    

Ojala lo encuentre alguien, hace un par de años lo volvi a leer y se me saltaban los lagrimones a mi mismo del despolle

PD: Todos los subnormales que te llevan la contraria son simplemente pobres OMEGAZOS DE MIERDA que tienen que recurrir a engañarse a si mismos para no ser conscientes de lo esclavos y ridiculos que son. Necesitan de la automentira para no acabar colgandose de una olivera, asi se autoconvencen de que no estan haciendo el subnormal


----------



## Joaquim (1 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Y lo de la escuela?
> 
> Aparcas a los críos, pones una lavadora, haces de comer y barres un poco.
> 
> Tiempo estimado de 1 hora.



Esas, esas son las "arduas tareas del hogar", que tenía a las mujeres "esclavizadas" por el "patriarcado", y tenías que pedir perdón y sentir verguenza por ello.... después, te emancipas, tienes tu casa y tus cosas en condiciones con un poquito de esfuerzo, despiertas, y te das cuenta de que, también en esto, las mujeres nos han tomado el pelo.


----------



## Isbanilla (1 Feb 2022)

Yo lo soy. Tengo dos críos pequeños y me vale la pena totalmente. Ahora doy gracias a los que arruinaron mi carrera profesional. Ya no envidio a las pre-charos que allí quedaron con sus hipotecas, conciliaciones, cuencos de arroz, reducciones de jornada y amarguras. 
Se trabaja mucho, pero no para un tirano.


----------



## Isbanilla (1 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Yo vengo al trabajo a descansar de la mujer y los críos.



Jajajajajaja, como mi marido!! Cuando se va yo también descanso!!


----------



## fredesvindo (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, llevo una semanas de baja funcivaguil y estoy gozando como un cabrón haciendo de ama de casa.
> 
> Esto es un puto chollazo, la buena vida. Con los avances tecnológicos actuales ni te cuento.
> 
> ...



Dama y dia, puta de noche.


----------



## Isbanilla (1 Feb 2022)

Eso es inexacto. Hay mucha empoderada que pasa de sus hijos y solo les dice buenas noches porque les agobian los hijos. Eso me parece peor.


----------



## rosso0611 (1 Feb 2022)

De toda la vida nuestras madres y abuelas le han dicho a sus hijas que se cogieran un hombre bueno y TRABAJADOR !!! , ya si eso lo de trabajar ellas para otro rato.....

Pues no hay abuelas escandalizadas ahora viendo como han tangado a sus hijas y nietas.... hay que ser estupidas para vivir peor que sus abuelas y encima buscando a un beta-proveedor que gane mas que ellas para llevar un minimo de su merecidisima vida de princesas , cosa ahora mismo bastante dificil....


----------



## el tio orquestas (1 Feb 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> tu padre salia con los amigos , x que los tenia,de verdad digo.no de pasar el rato,hay la mujer cojea,lo digo sin acritud,seguro que habrá alguna excepción.



Su padre no quería estar en casa para no soportar a la petarda de la hija.


----------



## propellerman (1 Feb 2022)

Cuando mi mujer ha estado de turno de mañana y yo lo tenía de tarde más de una vez me ha tocado darle caña de verdad a la casa y empezando a las 10 de la mañana antes de las 12 del mediodía estaba todo hecho, compra incluida, y además de un carro grande lleno hasta arriba, antes de la una ya tenia la comida hecha también; comía y a las dos de la tarde en mi puesto listo para cumplir

Vale que tocaba moverse bien para conseguirlo, pero que luego tengas a maruhas pidiendo un sueldo por ser amas de casa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Feb 2022)

Te lo cambio también. Las veo llevar a los hijos al cole, recogerlos, llevarlos al parque... Es una vida tranquila sin aguantar imbéciles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Yo vengo al trabajo a descansar de la mujer y los críos.



Desgraciadamente es así.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Feb 2022)

Isbanilla dijo:


> Yo lo soy. Tengo dos críos pequeños y me vale la pena totalmente. Ahora doy gracias a los que arruinaron mi carrera profesional. Ya no envidio a las pre-charos que allí quedaron con sus hipotecas, conciliaciones, cuencos de arroz, reducciones de jornada y amarguras.
> Se trabaja mucho, pero no para un tirano.



Y trabajas para ti y para los tuyos. No vas regalando tiempo y vida a otros.


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Otro nacionalpagafantas huelebragas de la virgen María.
> 
> ¨Una santa¨, dice el pedazo de gilipollas.
> 
> ...




Sin duda. Ir a un bar a las 11 de la mañana con el solecito en la terraza, llenas de mujeres cotorreando, que vienen de hacer la compra y funcicharos haciendo el cafelito 45 minutos y fumando Nobel mientras los operarios de limpieza barren las calles. Esto es así, una realidad innegable. Son todas unas oprimidas por el patriarcado, pobrecitas.


Por cierto, las programaciones de la tele durante la mañana y la tarde a quien ven dirigidas? Pues nada más que decir, señoría.


----------



## Enteradilla (1 Feb 2022)

Ser ama de casa es chollazo, sinceramente. Tengo dos hijos y trabajo 8 horas, me hace mucha gracia la gente que dice he trabajado mucho pero en mi casa, como si la que trabajara fuera no tuviera tambien que hacer las cosas en casa. A las mujeres nos han engañado claramente, yo si pudiera sería ama de casa, ahora mi empresa quiere recortar personal y estoy deseando que me echen.

Y sobre el trabajazo que dan los hijos y la casa....sinceramente, hoy en dia cuando los niños van al cole al final tienes el dia para ti, otra cosa cuando tienen menos de 3 años y están en casa, pero sino... yo teletrabajo y en mi horario de trabajo pongo la rowenta, pongo lavavajillas, lavadoras, al final con los eletrodomesticos estos se facilitan mucho las tareas.

Yo llevo a los niños al cole por la mañana y mi marido se los trae a las 16.00h, y cuando viene ya tengo yo toda la casa limpia y recogida y la comida hecha.


----------



## calzonazos (1 Feb 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> La mia cuida de 2 crios pequeños y de mi, una santa es lo que es.
> 
> Gilipollas que no saben lo que es sacar una familia adelante dando consejos.
> 
> Y si me la chupa, y muy bien.



Lo de que la chupa ya te digo no veas las mamadas que me hace


----------



## Porestar (1 Feb 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Estas diciendo una chorrada como un templo, ni te imaginas lo que es sacar una familia adelante.
> 
> Prueba a cuidar 2 crios pequeños, llevarles al colegio, irlos a buscar, deberes, hacer comidas, comprar comida, camas, limpiar la casa, la colada y además sin vacaciones.
> 
> No, no me cambio, es mas, me siento muy muy afortunado.



Tengo dos hijos, he estado de amo de casa y es una chorrada, cualquier curro es mucho peor.


----------



## Volvitо (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Urge iniciar en los círculos feministas movimientos que fomenten que los hombres sean amos de casa SIN empleo.
> 
> Sería brutal como les podríamos tangar.



*
BRV-TAL*


----------



## larios357 (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, llevo una semanas de baja funcivaguil y estoy gozando como un cabrón haciendo de ama de casa.
> 
> Esto es un puto chollazo, la buena vida. Con los avances tecnológicos actuales ni te cuento.
> 
> ...



Ama de casa con niños o sin niños, porque no es lo mismo, y no me vale que los dejes con el móvil o la tele, que es basura, pero oye más cómodo es, así salen los niños.

A ver si nos vamos a tomar por culo de una vez, sociedad de mierda,


----------



## BHAN83 (1 Feb 2022)

La dominacion con mentiras y engaños es mucho más efectiva que con violencia.


----------



## aventurero artritico (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Pero si les apuntan 8h al colegio + clases particulares, qué cojones hablas.
> 
> Poner un par de lavadoras y hacer un par de comidas. OJO CUIDAO.
> 
> ...



y eso si no tienen asistenta que haga el trabajo duro...


----------



## larios357 (1 Feb 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Cada vez menos están dispuestas a eso y prefieren ser "independientes" aunque sea a costa de tener que aguantar un curro de mierda y no tener hijos. Ser madre y esposa para un *PACO *medio no lo ven como lo bastante bueno para ellas aunque sean claramente mugeres mediocres del montón.



La verdad que la historia es mierda y una estafa.
Por otra parte muchas no quieren aguantar a un hijo puta que la maltrata y despues de años de crías a los niños no tienen nada. Otra cosa que antes las familias se la sudadba o el entorno y no te tocaba otra pero si ahora están con hijos puta es que no tiene remedio. 

Lo dicho sociedad de mierda a si reviente todo ya


----------



## larios357 (1 Feb 2022)

Enteradilla dijo:


> Ser ama de casa es chollazo, sinceramente. Tengo dos hijos y trabajo 8 horas, me hace mucha gracia la gente que dice he trabajado mucho pero en mi casa, como si la que trabajara fuera no tuviera tambien que hacer las cosas en casa. A las mujeres nos han engañado claramente, yo si pudiera sería ama de casa, ahora mi empresa quiere recortar personal y estoy deseando que me echen.
> 
> Y sobre el trabajazo que dan los hijos y la casa....sinceramente, hoy en dia cuando los niños van al cole al final tienes el dia para ti, otra cosa cuando tienen menos de 3 años y están en casa, pero sino... yo teletrabajo y en mi horario de trabajo pongo la rowenta, pongo lavavajillas, lavadoras, al final con los eletrodomesticos estos se facilitan mucho las tareas.
> 
> Yo llevo a los niños al cole por la mañana y mi marido se los trae a las 16.00h, y cuando viene ya tengo yo toda la casa limpia y recogida y la comida hecha.



No me entero si has tenido hijos o no. Porque no es lo mismo. Y hay que criarlos y educarlos y no con la tele, que lo he visto con mis sobrinos como se han hechado a perder. Que solo queréis dejarlos por ahí con la tele y con cualquiera. Los hijos son una responsabilidad y no hacéis mierda pues claro que mola ama de casa si no haces nada. Charos que no hacen ni comida y sin niños , la casa en enpantanada, cierto que tenr hijos es más que eso y ser ama casa también, 

Sociedad de mierda


----------



## Thebore (1 Feb 2022)

¿Cuando currabas quién te limpiaba la mierda? Es que parece que te acabas de transformar en un ser humano funcional. Si, solamente barre un poquito cada día, en mes y medio te come la mierda...


----------



## Morkulv (1 Feb 2022)

jajajaja 10/10


----------



## theelf (1 Feb 2022)

Limpiar si estoy solo no, con hijos no queda otra, pero no es facil ocuparse del curro, la casa y los hijos


----------



## Marvelita (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, llevo una semanas de baja funcivaguil y estoy gozando como un cabrón haciendo de ama de casa.
> 
> Esto es un puto chollazo, la buena vida. Con los avances tecnológicos actuales ni te cuento.
> 
> ...



Siempre y cuando paco no te salga drogadicto o alcoholico, agradezca la comida que le haces y no le de por forzarte a tener sexo cuando no te apetece y no te reviente la cara cuando le sale de los cojones.. ningun problema

Realmente quitando esos extremos, levantarte de la cama cuando te salga del nardo; limpiar por encima siempre y cuando no seas una obsesionada de la limpieza; hacer una compra grande al mes y unas pequeñas cada semana etc; si es una buena idea mucho mejor que madrugar y aguantar a la gente en la oficina...

Y cuando te canses de paco, te divorcias con cincuenta y pico y pension compensatoria...


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Feb 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Y hay que criarlos y educarlos y no con la tele, que lo he visto con mis sobrinos como se han *h*echado a perder.



Sublime, poético.


----------



## McNulty (1 Feb 2022)

Nuestras abuelas fueron mucho más listas que las petardas de hoy en día, lo tengo claro.

Hoy solo pueden vivir del cuento las tias buenas que tienen sugardaddy y alguna aprovechabetas. Las demás ha remar como los hombres.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (1 Feb 2022)

Ni eres tia ni funcianarie. Parado paradito.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Feb 2022)

Este es el momento de descubriros algo, camaradas:


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (1 Feb 2022)

Efectivamente. Porque el valor esencial, trascendental de un ama de casa es ese, criar a los hijos.

Antes era un trabajo muy jodido, un montón de críos y encima haciendo todo a mano. si de mi dependiera les hubiera puesto un sueldo del estado en función de cada hijo que tuvieran, para que no se vieran de rodillas ante un golfo que las despreciase después de perder Su físico dándole hijos.


Hablo de las mujeres pre-NWO, que en España aún están vivas muchas. A las carruseleras castragatos ni agua.



McNulty dijo:


> Nuestras abuelas fueron mucho más listas que las petardas de hoy en día, lo tengo claro.
> 
> Hoy solo pueden vivir del cuento las tias buenas que tienen sugardaddy y alguna aprovechabetas. Las demás ha remar como los hombres.



Nuestras abuelas trabajaron el doble que las petardas de hoy en día. Y me quedo corto. Bueno, las mías por lo menos. Incluso mi madre trabajó más que estas. Si de mí dependiera no hubieran trabajado tanto.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Feb 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Siempre y cuando paco no te salga drogadicto o alcoholico, agradezca la comida que le haces y no le de por forzarte a tener sexo cuando no te apetece y no te reviente la cara cuando le sale de los cojones.. ningun problema
> 
> Realmente quitando esos extremos, levantarte de la cama cuando te salga del nardo; limpiar por encima siempre y cuando no seas una obsesionada de la limpieza; hacer una compra grande al mes y unas pequeñas cada semana etc; si es una buena idea mucho mejor que madrugar y aguantar a la gente en la oficina...
> 
> Y cuando te canses de paco, te divorcias con cincuenta y pico y pension compensatoria...



Tú has visto muchas pelis de Almodovar.

Los matrimonios donde el marido era drogadicto o alcohólico serían iguales de frecuentes que aquellos otros donde la mujer era una puta, una ladrona o un mal bicho. Es decir los menos, y siempre excepcionales. 
La mayoría de los hombres siempre han sido devotos de la comida de su mujer, como antes lo fueron de la de su madre. Salvo que la aludida sea un completo desastre cocinando, que las hay.
En cuanto a lo de "forzar" a la mujer para tener sexo, otra MENTIRA del feminismo psicopático y delirante. Sin contar con que a muuuuuuuuuuuuuuchiiiiiiiiiiiisimas mujeres las pone como perras en celo que las busques o las "obligues" un poco, porque a ellas solas les cuesta "encenderse".

En cuanto a lo demás, pues depende de con que comparemos. Si la alternativa es ser funcionaria calientasillones con más de 6 meses de libranzas al año entre bajas, vacaciones, días de todo tipo y mil cosas más. No sé yo que decirte que sería mejor.


----------



## Isbanilla (1 Feb 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Siempre y cuando paco no te salga drogadicto o alcoholico, agradezca la comida que le haces y no le de por forzarte a tener sexo cuando no te apetece y no te reviente la cara cuando le sale de los cojones.. ningun problema



Que te pasa? Te ha poseído Irene Montero?


----------



## Marvelita (1 Feb 2022)

Isbanilla dijo:


> Que te pasa? Te ha poseído Irene Montero?



no, joder. Solo digo que ser ama de casa es un chollo si no tienes la loteria de acabar con uno de esos. Y digo loteria porque la mayoria de los hombres son entre buenos hombres, planchabragas chupapies y babosos en plan "no se que hacer sin mi / una mujer"

nivel de entenderera sacartisca muy bajo teneis.


----------



## Remero consentido (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, llevo una semanas de baja funcivaguil y estoy gozando como un cabrón haciendo de ama de casa.
> 
> Esto es un puto chollazo, la buena vida. Con los avances tecnológicos actuales ni te cuento.
> 
> ...



Pues a las mugeres, las feministas les han contado que ser ama de casa es una esclavitud. A ver si nos aclaramos


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Feb 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> No me entero si has tenido hijos o no. Porque no es lo mismo. Y hay que criarlos y educarlos y no con la tele, que lo he visto con mis sobrinos como se han hechado a perder. Que solo queréis dejarlos por ahí con la tele y con cualquiera. Los hijos son una responsabilidad y no hacéis mierda pues claro que mola ama de casa si no haces nada. Charos que no hacen ni comida y sin niños , la casa en enpantanada, cierto que tenr hijos es más que eso y ser ama casa también,
> 
> Sociedad de mierda




Si claro cuanto te lleva hacer la comida, limpiar una casa, dos horas tres, si al final no llegan ni a 5 horas de trabajo. Como mucho estas los primeros años con el niño todo el dia, mas de paseo que otra cosa, pero despues lo tienes en el colegio, clases o estudiando. Y ella tocandose la conchita.


Venga ahora es duro dedicarse solo a la casa, cuando la mayoria de la gente trabaja y se dedica a la casa.


No nos engañais.


----------



## NIKK (1 Feb 2022)

A ver, una cosa es ser ama de casa y después de dejar a los niños en el cole irse a charear al bar a tomar café; otra cosa es tomarse sus hijos, casa y marido en serio.


----------



## Picard (1 Feb 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Cada vez que pienso en cómo tenían la sartén por el puto mango las tías... Amas de casa por la mañana, hacer la compra, poner lavadoras, cocinar... con los críos en el cole y sin presión alguna en la mayoría de los casos.
> Por las tardes, fregar los cacharros, y a ver la novela mientras los críos hacen los deberes. o leer, o comprar las cuatro cosas que te faltan y echarse la parrafada con la paqui en la tienda de barrio que está a pie de calle. Hacer la cena y a seguir disfrutando de la vida mientras por la noche se veía una peli y le pegaban una buena follada.
> 
> Ahora qué??? jajajaj a tomar por culo la buena vida, a aguantar vidas de mierda, estrés, broncas, marrones, viajes de 1 h. para llegar al trabajo en el cual la mayoría son unas putas inútiles y siempre tienen que acabar dejando que un hombre les saque las castañas del fuego, lo que les influye en su psique muy negativamente y en sus adentros saben que son unas jodidas negadas, dejar a los críos a los pobres abuelos o en mil actividades, ya no los crían, apenas se conocen y los fines de semana están tan quemadas que tienen bronca con el marido y con los críos, y el lunes vuelta a la rutina, olé olé, vosotras lo valéis, PUTAS GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## larios357 (1 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Si claro cuanto te lleva hacer la comida, limpiar una casa, dos horas tres, si al final no llegan ni a 5 horas de trabajo. Como mucho estas los primeros años con el niño todo el dia, mas de paseo que otra cosa, pero despues lo tienes en el colegio, clases o estudiando. Y ella tocandose la conchita.
> 
> 
> Venga ahora es duro dedicarse solo a la casa, cuando la mayoria de la gente trabaja y se dedica a la casa.
> ...



Que hablas?
Soy tío, estoy diciendo desde mi punto de vista con mis sobrinos.
Pero vamos que por lo que dices no te vas a enterar de una mierda ,
Has tenido hijos?
Los has cuidado?
Los has dejado con la tele y demás mierda?
Eso que dices de que los crías y ya , que fácil no?
Cierto que la mujer ahora mismo si quiere juega en modo fácil no, lo siguiente.
Pero el tema no es ese, si quieres traer hijos a este estercolero hay ser consciente, no se pueden dejar a los demás porque molestan y mil cosas.
Y la casa uff si la mantienes es una jornada y llevar y recoger a los niños , pero todo el mundo quiere vivir su puta vida.
Pues no tengais hijos ni tengáis familia ni nada hijos de puta


----------



## rjota (1 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ojala lo encuentre alguien, hace un par de años lo volvi a leer y se me saltaban los lagrimones a mi mismo del despolle
> 
> PD: Todos los subnormales que te llevan la contraria son simplemente pobres OMEGAZOS DE MIERDA que tienen que recurrir a engañarse a si mismos para no ser conscientes de lo esclavos y ridiculos que son. Necesitan de la automentira para no acabar colgandose de una olivera, asi se autoconvencen de que no estan haciendo el subnormal





MisterWhite dijo:


> Pues yo me voy a hacer feminazi y voy a votar a jodemos. Pero para hacerme el mas feminazi de los feminazis.
> 
> Quiero que la mujer trabaje y yo ser amo de casa.
> 
> ...


----------



## oriolserra (1 Feb 2022)

No se puede comparar un trabajo con otro, porque depende de un sinfín de condicionantes.
Si tu trabajo es un calvario, preferirás ser amo de casa.
Si tu trabajo como amo de casa es un calvario, preferirás trabajar.

La diferencia clave (que ahora ya no es tanto) es la remuneración y el derecho a descansar. Como digo, trabajar ahora ya no es sinónimo de tener derecho a un sueldo cada mes (hay meses que no llega, o eres tú el que no llega a fin de mes con ese sueldo), ni siquiera a descansar tras las 8h (según el contrato), porque sigues estando disponible para el jefe vía móvil. El trabajo, si no te tratan con cierta dignidad, puede ser una pesadilla de la que no puedes escapar porque no sabes si encontrarás otro empleo. Y sigues ahí, encadenado y amargado.

El amo de casa... trabaja (sin remunerar) las 24 horas del día. No hay descanso (el estrés de tener que estar alerta todo el día es... estresante.) Que todo depende de ti en casa: que los críos no se hagan daño, educarlos, vigilarlos, alimentarlos, lavarlos, vestirlos, ponerlos a dormir, sácale el chicle que se está comiendo y ha cogido del suelo... Hasta que no tienen unos 4-5 años, poco te vas a relajar. La compra (si te tienes que llevar a los críos, prepárate para estar más alerta si cabe aún), llega corriendo a casa, cocina, pon la lavadora, tiende la ropa, coloca la compra, saca la basura, haz las camas, atiende a los papis (que ya son abuelos y de vez en cuando te necesitan), arregla la factura con la luz que te han cobrado doble, vigila el presupuesto semanal, lleva el coche a la ITV... ¿Qué más, qué más? Ah! Acuérdate de comer algo entre carrera y carrera, que todavía no has desayunado. ¿El pelo? Recogido en un moño, así no se nota que aún no me ha dado tiempo de ducharme. Y a dormir, el último, después de recoger el comedor, fregar los platos, recoger y guardar la ropa seca, y ordenar un poco la casa. Y si aún tienes un resto de energía, ya de madrugada, cuando por fin nadie te necesita porque todos duermen, busca trabajo en internet, porque en la casa no entra suficiente dinero.

El trabajo de amo de casa... no se lo deseo a nadie, tal cual es ahora mismo. Es un trabajo ingrato y despreciado, pero necesario (a menos que tengas dinero para contratar un servicio que te libere un poco de las tareas). Es lo mismo que los trabajos "de poco valor", los de limpieza, cuidado de personas, etc. Nadie quiere hacer ese trabajo porque *la recompensa no merece la pena*. 

Sin embargo, si tienes un modo de mantenerte económicamente y no necesitas trabajar con un horario fijo, casi ni siquiera trabajar, pues sí, tienes tiempo de hacer un montón de tareas caseras placenteras: entre otras, coserte los botones de la camisa, mientras escuchas música, preparar tu propio pan, barrer, ordenar los armarios, hacer unos cuantos pumses de tae-kwon-do delante del espejo del salón, regar las plantas, unas pocas dominadas en la barra de la pared... En definitiva, escoger tú qué tarea hacer y cuándo hacerla sin que nadie te diga nada. (pero aquí no van incluidos ni el marido, ni la suegra, ni los hijos, que conste).

P.S. El problema de cualquier trabajo es si te compensa lo que te pagan por él, y si te queda suficiente tiempo libre para vivir.


----------



## propellerman (1 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Sin duda. Ir a un bar a las 11 de la mañana con el solecito en la terraza, llenas de mujeres cotorreando, que vienen de hacer la compra y funcicharos haciendo el cafelito 45 minutos y fumando Nobel mientras los operarios de limpieza barren las calles. Esto es así, una realidad innegable. Son todas unas oprimidas por el patriarcado, pobrecitas.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, las programaciones de la tele durante la mañana y la tarde a quien ven dirigidas? Pues nada más que decir, señoría.



Pues puede ser peor, tipas con cara de oler mierda y físico del montón, cazan a un currante pringao y pánfilo y el a pagarlo todo, ellas a llevar a los críos al colegio con coche comprado y mantenido por el figura de el marido, dejan a los críos en el colegio y luego dos horas quemando dinero en la cafetería cercana al colegio que más les gusta. Luego a recoger a los críos y cuando llega el otro a casa perfectamente puede estar la comida sin hacer, en parte de los casos entre medio o por la tarde igual hasta le ha puesto los tochos con uno que conoció por internet.

Hablar con un abogado con experiencia de éstas cosas da para partirse de la risa por las historias que te puede llegar a contar


----------



## Nebulosas (1 Feb 2022)

Eso es cierto, pero también es cierto que si paca está casada con paco, y ella es cajera de supermercado y él, mozo de almacén, sin el sueldo de paca no alcanza ni para pagar el alquiler.

Que al parecer aquí todos fueran millonarios y pudieran alimentar mujer e hijos, sin que ella trabaje.


----------



## singladura (1 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Antes era lo normal tener dos o tres hijos y no tenían lavadora, ni secadora, ni lavavajillas, ni pedidos a domicilio, ni compras por inet, ni ni ni ni ni...



Ni rumana vulnerable fustisgada por ella.

El colmo de los colmos es cuando ya hartas de aburrirse de no hacer nada intentar reincorporarse al mercado laboral y todo son lloros. Con los años se lleva una mochila a cuestas con todo lo hecho y lo dejado de hacer y se tiene que ser consecuente.


----------



## XRL (1 Feb 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Hoy en día ser ama de casa con un par de críos es la buena vida.
> Entiendo y respeto a las mujeres que quieran tener una carrera profesional, ¿pero al resto?
> Todas esas mujeres currando en el comercio, hostelería, cajeras, industria... les han tangado una buena vida y ni se han enterado.
> 
> Edit: Por cierto, esa es la vida que llevan las moritas de mi pueblo.



el tema es que tampoco se van a ir con cualquiera que pase y cualquiera que esté posicionadito no se va a ir con cualquier mujer...

por eso les toca remar


----------



## Camarlengolazo (1 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mi madre siempre ha sido más casera, salía a misa y poco más



Yo también voy a misa.
Tú madre le sobrarán virtudes.


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Feb 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Que hablas?
> Soy tío, estoy diciendo desde mi punto de vista con mis sobrinos.
> Pero vamos que por lo que dices no te vas a enterar de una mierda ,
> Has tenido hijos?
> ...




Pero de que me hablas, si he estado limpiando casas. Y te digo que en la ama de casa media, con su piso y dos niños se pega el vidon. Acaso cuanto te lleva limpiar la casa entera. Una vez por semana un par de horas, que lo haces con musica y tan agusto. ordenar la habitación de los hijos, 15 mintuos. hacer las camas 5 minutos, Hacer la comida, complicantodete la cosa que dudo tardas 1 horas mas media hora o en limpiar la cocina. Dos lavadores por semana con 30 hora o menos para colgar la ropa, planchar otro tanto. Cenar sino te dan sobras media hora. ir a por los niños al cole 20 minutos media. Controlar a los hijos que estudien sino los criastes bien lo hacen solo...

Me vas a decir que 4 horas al dia, sin nadie que te mande es un extres. 


Venga no me jodas, con gente que se tira 8 a 12 horas aguantando a un jefe, clientes o trabajo fisico o mental exigente.



Pero estamos tontos o que cojones. Uno solo tiene que ver a las mujeres que se dedicaban solo a la casa, pues duran de 10 a 20 años mas que sus maridos. Y ahora ella son las oprimidas, su puta madre. Aqui cambiamos todos los hombres ser amos de casa y ellas las que trabajen. Y no nos quejariamos.


----------



## MrDanger (1 Feb 2022)

Pues claro que es un chollo. A ver si os creéis que son tontas. Tontos son los que se creen el cuento de que estaban oprimidísimas.


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Feb 2022)

oriolserra dijo:


> No se puede comparar un trabajo con otro, porque depende de un sinfín de condicionantes.
> Si tu trabajo es un calvario, preferirás ser amo de casa.
> Si tu trabajo como amo de casa es un calvario, preferirás trabajar.
> 
> ...





Las 24 horas sin descanso...... tocate los cojones.


La charlita de mas de media hora con las otras madres del colegio. 


La compra una hora entre comprar y hablar con las pescadera y las vecinas que te encuentras.


Si nos parado a tomar el cafe, te pones a hacer la comida viendo a Ana Rosa y que famoso se casa, muy estresada, ya sabes que es muy dificil dar de comer para 4 o 3 ya que el come el bar manolo.

recoges a los niños, otra media hora de palique con las otras madres.

Comeis limpias la cocina y pones a los niños a hacer los deberes antes de llevarlos a Karate, mientras ellos estan haciendolos tu whasapeas con las amiguis o ves la tele.

Los llevas a Karate y te vas a tomar el cafe con las otras madres hasta que se acabe Karate.

Vuelves a casa y los duchas o se ducha, recoges la ropa haces colada o planchas mientras esperas a Paco.

Discusión con Paco porque no hace nada en casa, le echas en cara que pagais mucho de luz, que lo soluciones, que vaya acabar de duchar a los niños y que pida vez para ir el a la ITV el sabado.

Cenais viendo la TV para asi los niños comen mejor.

mandas a los niños a las cama a las 22.

Paco intenta follar contigo pero le dices que esta muy cansada, en realidad quieres ves La isla de los famosos hasta la 1 de la mañana. 

Piensas que mañana haras lo mismo pero sin pararte de parloteo para poder dormir una siesta, diciendo a las amigas que tienes mucha prisa.



El fin de semana es "incluso mas estresante". Toca que Paco os lleve a dar una vuelta y comer fuera. Sino que haga una actividad con los niños toda la tarde porque no los ve por la semana mientras tu tienes tiempo para ti....ir a la peluqueria, bar junto a tus amigas.





Si menuda vida. y todo esto lo he visto de distintas parejas donde ellas eran solo amas de casa.


----------



## theelf (1 Feb 2022)

Criar hijos es un trabajo a tiempo completo, los primeros meses, solo mama y 0 dormir, los dos primeros años requiere atencion constante, hasta los 5 o asi, hay que estar con ellos para formarlos, que es importantisimo. Luego dan algo de respiro, pero claro, muchas parejas es cuando tienen ya el segundo pequeño, y comienza otra vez el bucle

Pueden ser unos 6-8 años de mucho curro entre los hijos y el hogar, especialmente si hay poco dinero, y toca gestionar muy a rajatabla todo. No es lo mismo ir a llenar el carro al mercadona de la esquina, que tener q levantarte a las 6 para ir al mercado central en el poligono o en el puerto

Luego va aflojando la cosa, por eso tambien muchas mujeres aprobechan para echar curros ya de media jornada o volver al mundo laboral


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Feb 2022)

Se llama divorcio y pensión de manutención de por vida.


Te la da cualquier juez, incluso aunque fuera ella quien pone los cuernos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Feb 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Pues puede ser peor, tipas con cara de oler mierda y físico del montón, cazan a un currante pringao y pánfilo y el a pagarlo todo, ellas a llevar a los críos al colegio con coche comprado y mantenido por el figura de el marido, dejan a los críos en el colegio y luego dos horas quemando dinero en la cafetería cercana al colegio que más les gusta. Luego a recoger a los críos y cuando llega el otro a casa perfectamente puede estar la comida sin hacer, en parte de los casos entre medio o por la tarde igual hasta le ha puesto los tochos con uno que conoció por internet.
> 
> Hablar con un abogado con experiencia de éstas cosas da para partirse de la risa por las historias que te puede llegar a contar



Mamis a recoger al niño al cole con un SUV de 50.000 euros que no saben ni conducir. Señoras que no han trabajado en su vida.

No hay nada como ser ama de casa de alguien con pasta. La auténtica salud.


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Feb 2022)

Para el que paga no, para el que lo recibe si.


De hecho muchos de los problemas de violencia de genero, que seria violencia en el hogar, viene de el divorcio, quien se queda con que y quien paga.


Se te va con el amante, se queda los hijos , la casa y pagas una manutención mientras el amante se va a tu casa a trincarsela. Y minimo vas a estar así 10 a 20 años, quedandote lo justo para emborracharte sino eres un multimillonario.

Te sale mas a cuenta 20 años de carcel sin trabajar como un esclavo. triste pero era así, y es así para muchos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Feb 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Eso es cierto, pero también es cierto que si paca está casada con paco, y ella es cajera de supermercado y él, mozo de almacén, sin el sueldo de paca no alcanza ni para pagar el alquiler.
> 
> Que al parecer aquí todos fueran millonarios y pudieran alimentar mujer e hijos, sin que ella trabaje.



Ese es el engaño del nwo = mujeres empoderadas han duplicado la mano de obra en muchos trabajos hundiendo los sueldos. Antes un Paco cobraba 2.000 euros de ahora y podía pagar una casa, un coche y unas vacaciones, ahora los dos trabajan como tontos por 900 euros y los hijos los cría youtube.


----------



## Galvani (1 Feb 2022)

Las que trabajan van a marujear o liarse con el jefe. Si pueden no trabajan.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Feb 2022)

Con todo el tiempo libre que tienen ¿Qué les impide formarse? Aún con formación ¿Alguien le garantiza la subsistencia?

Venga, dejad de poner excusas que se nota a leguas que sois unos madreros, por eso lo dices con la boca pequeña.


----------



## Gotthard (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Otro nacionalpagafantas huelebragas de la virgen María.
> 
> ¨Una santa¨, dice el pedazo de gilipollas.
> 
> ...



La vida de mi ex era: levantarse a las 8 y pico, llevar la niña al kindergarten, volver a casa, rascarse el coño mas o menos hasta la 1, calentar algo y comer, poner una lavadora si eso, echarse siesta o rascarse el coño viendo netflix, ir a por la niña al kinder, darle de merendar y vestirla. Llegar yo a casa y ponerme la cabeza como un bombo con alguna afrenta que le habia dicho la madre que le habia hecho y endilgarme a la niña. Yo tiraba el maletin en la puerta y sin cambiarme y volvia a la calle y me llevaba la niña a su paseo de la tarde, cayendo la de dios es cristo o no, la niña en el carrito con el cobertor de impermeable calentita y encantada. Yo calandome. Luego cena y baño de la peque y acostarla eran cosas mias porque "ella habia estado todo el dia".


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Feb 2022)

rjota dijo:


> mensaje #130



Brrrr0tal 
@Patriota de Acero acude a ese numero y mira


----------



## Progretón (1 Feb 2022)

_El varón domado_, de Esther Villar, debería ser una lectura obligatoria para los chavales en el colegio. Para ellas no, ya vienen de fábrica con el libro grabado a fuego en el cerebro.


----------



## Gotthard (1 Feb 2022)

Tu experiencia en divorcios va a ser que tienes poca. Lo normal es que una casada, ama de casa y con hijos tienen el full completo para sacarle casa y manutencion al marido, que acaba en casa de sus padres.


----------



## PIA (1 Feb 2022)

Soy mujer y sí, es un chollazo ser ama de casa. Lo digo desde años de experiencia. Me dan verdadera pena aquellas que tienen que levantar por cojones para ir a trabajar para un jefe. A ver, yo levanto a las 5 de la mañana, la primera de la casa pero claro, mi motivo es amor por los mios, igualito levantarse por un puto jefe y por un sueldo de mierda perdiendo la vida de tus hijos y de los tuyos.


----------



## Galvani (1 Feb 2022)

Hoy una mujer que no trabaje y no se case y no consiga pensión tampoco se queda en la calle. Madres solteras tendran ayudas. Y las que trabajan en una empresa con hombres son tratadas de cojones.


----------



## Culozilla (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, llevo una semanas de baja funcivaguil y estoy gozando como un cabrón haciendo de ama de casa.
> 
> Esto es un puto chollazo, la buena vida. Con los avances tecnológicos actuales ni te cuento.
> 
> ...




Me descojono con vosotros por lo desconectados que estáis de la realidad.

Hay que ser *PACO* nivel legendario para creerse que a día de hoy, tras décadas de PPSOE, las mujeres no quieren ser amas de casa gracias al feminismo y mierdas similares.

Si no hay más amas de casa es porque NO se puede vivir con un único sueldo como pasaba en los 80 y muy inicios de los 90. Si es que hay que ser ciego o muy tonto! 

España es un solar gracias a los lagostos y sus gobiernos Paco: precios de la vivienda disparados, reformas laborales ruinosas, devaluación de los puestos de trabajo; sueldos miserables. ¿Cómo cojones va a quedarse las mujeres en casa? Ninguna familia puede vivir sin que entren dos sueldos y más si hay niños de por medio.


----------



## su IGWT (1 Feb 2022)

Tengo dos crios, y para mi el trabajo es descanso. No soy funi soy autonoma


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (1 Feb 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Yo veo las terrazas durante semana con abundancia de género femenino dandole al pico y al cigarro tomando un café o directamente desayunando ( que en el bar sabe mejor) y se quedan ahi rato largo. Suelen tener entre veintitantos y cuarentaytantos y generalmente gordas. SON UNAS PUTAS VAGAS, TIENE RAZÓN EL OP



¿Cómo no van a engordar si están siempre comiendo mierda en bares y terrazas?


----------



## charofilia (1 Feb 2022)

La vida de ama de casa es muy jodida - hasta que los niños se van al cole.
Después de eso un puto chollo comparado con lo que hay por ahí.


----------



## sinfonier (1 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La vida de mi ex era: levantarse a las 8 y pico, llevar la niña al kindergarten, volver a casa, rascarse el coño mas o menos hasta la 1, calentar algo y comer, poner una lavadora si eso, echarse siesta o rascarse el coño viendo netflix, ir a por la niña al kinder, darle de merendar y vestirla. Llegar yo a casa y ponerme la cabeza como un bombo con alguna afrenta que le habia dicho la madre que le habia hecho y endilgarme a la niña. Yo tiraba el maletin en la puerta y sin cambiarme y volvia a la calle y me llevaba la niña a su paseo de la tarde, cayendo la de dios es cristo o no, la niña en el carrito con el cobertor de impermeable calentita y encantada. Yo calandome. Luego cena y baño de la peque y acostarla eran cosas mias porque "ella habia estado todo el dia".



Has definido mi vida hasta el divorcio, y con el santo papo de "es que yo llevo todo el día con la niña" incluido.

Y los fines de semana más de lo mismo, pero todo el día, desde bien temprano por la mañana. Solo de acordarme me enciendo.


----------



## Enteradilla (1 Feb 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> No me entero si has tenido hijos o no. Porque no es lo mismo. Y hay que criarlos y educarlos y no con la tele, que lo he visto con mis sobrinos como se han hechado a perder. Que solo queréis dejarlos por ahí con la tele y con cualquiera. Los hijos son una responsabilidad y no hacéis mierda pues claro que mola ama de casa si no haces nada. Charos que no hacen ni comida y sin niños , la casa en enpantanada, cierto que tenr hijos es más que eso y ser ama casa también,
> 
> Sociedad de mierda



Si, tengo dos hijos pequeños, van a cumplir en breve 3 y 6 años, la tele la ven entre poco y nada y de momento ni piden jugar con el móvil ni tablet.

Por las tardes pues depende del día salimos al parque o a dar una vuelta con las bicis o los patinetes y si hace malo o no les apetece salir a la calle pues se entretienen mucho entre ellos jugando a los coches o los legos.

La casa empatanada la verdad es que no la tengo, por suerte trabajo en casa y en los momentos muertos del trabajo puedo hacer 4 cosas de poner lavadoras, lavavajillas, pasar el robot, etc. Al pasar bastantes horas en casa sola me organizo para poder hacer las tareas.

Comida pues también hago y con niños de esas edad procuro que sea sana y variada, intento que coman lo mejor posible.

Todo esto te lo digo porque como me has citado pues que sepas un poco cómo va la cosa, insisto, ser ama de casa es una pasada, llevo cerca de 15 años trabajando, solo he parado en mis bajas de maternidad y excedencias y aún así a pesar del trabajo que dan los recién nacidos y no te cuento cuando te juntas con un niño que no ha cumplido aun los 3 años y un recién nacido, pero aún así lo prefiero a trabajar, he estado mejor en mi casa que trabajando.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Feb 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Su padre no quería estar en casa para no soportar a la petarda de la hija.



No proyectes, capullin, que mi padre me idolatra. Al fin y al cabo soy igual que el


----------



## larios357 (1 Feb 2022)

Enteradilla dijo:


> Si, tengo dos hijos pequeños, van a cumplir en breve 3 y 6 años, la tele la ven entre poco y nada y de momento ni piden jugar con el móvil ni tablet.
> 
> Por las tardes pues depende del día salimos al parque o a dar una vuelta con las bicis o los patinetes y si hace malo o no les apetece salir a la calle pues se entretienen mucho entre ellos jugando a los coches o los legos.
> 
> ...



Pues te he citado porque lo has dicho de una manera que ha parecido otra cosa. Pues me alegro mucho por tus hijos, porque que quieres que te diga que lo que veo es gente que esta deseando dejar a los niños para irse por ahí o soltarlos donde sea o con los abuelos y no les hace ni puto caso y no hace ni el huevo en casa. 
Pero oye si es lo que dices de puta madre,


----------



## el tio orquestas (1 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No proyectes, capullin, que mi padre me idolatra. Al fin y al cabo soy igual que el



Dejaste el chiste botando. Yo solamente aproveché la ocasión.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Feb 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Dejaste el chiste botando. Yo solamente aproveché la ocasión.



Lo sé  el sentido del humor mío es el de mi padre. Mi referente en cuanto a humildad, sacrificio y trabajo duro también es mi padre. Un grandísimo hombre, noble como él solo.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Feb 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Yo también voy a misa.
> Tú madre le sobrarán virtudes.



Si, y defectos también.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No proyectes, capullin, que mi padre me idolatra. Al fin y al cabo soy igual que el



Tu le copias a el, jamás serás un hombre.

Que no le des nietos es una traición.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Tu le copias a el, jamás serás un hombre.
> 
> Que no le des nietos es una traición.



¿Pero para que coño quiero yo ser un hombre? No me pega y no quiero, no sabría qué hacer.

Mis padres no quieren nietos, dicen que con su edad no aguantarían críos correteando, están los dos jubilados y muy tranquilos y con sus dos hijos con trabajo, que es lo que les preocupa de verdad. Mi hermano tampoco se los va a dar, así que la rama familiar por esta parte se acaba en este momento, a no ser que mi tato tenga un accidente por ahi, que va a ser que no le interesa.


----------



## Gorrión (2 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Pero para que coño quiero yo ser un hombre? No me pega y no quiero, no sabría qué hacer.
> 
> Mis padres no quieren nietos, dicen que con su edad no aguantarían críos correteando, están los dos jubilados y muy tranquilos y con sus dos hijos con trabajo, que es lo que les preocupa de verdad. Mi hermano tampoco se los va a dar, así que la rama familiar por esta parte se acaba en este momento, a no ser que mi tato tenga un accidente por ahi, que va a ser que no le interesa.



Mis padres también mienten, no se si para sentirse mejor ellos o para hacer sentir mejor a sus hijos, pero no cuela, y no les queda otra que conformarse ¿De qué vale un trabajo sin legado?


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Mis padres también mienten, no se si para sentirse mejor ellos o para hacer sentir mejor a sus hijos, pero no cuela, y no les queda otra que conformarse ¿De qué vale un trabajo sin legado?



Para no ser un parásito social, para estar bien contigo mismo y para tener donde caerte muerto


----------



## Gotthard (2 Feb 2022)

sinfonier dijo:


> Has definido mi vida hasta el divorcio, y con el santo papo de "es que yo llevo todo el día con la niña" incluido.
> 
> Y los fines de semana más de lo mismo, pero todo el día, desde bien temprano por la mañana. Solo de acordarme me enciendo.



Los fines de semana era papi canguro, como no, con ella por ahi escurriendo bulto. Si es parece qué las hacen en serie a las hijas de la gran puta.


----------



## ashe (2 Feb 2022)

Les han vendido que obtener un sueldo las hace libres, bueno pues la realidad siempre se antepone a todas las modas, no es casualidad que desde la caverna el hombre salía a la caza y la mujer se quedaba en casa, la biologia manda y por muchos avances tecnologicos que haya la biologia siempre será eso, que al igual que el aburguesamiento degenera la gente, es ironico como la verdadera "sufragista" por decirlo de alguna manera no a sido ningún derecho... sino la LAVADORA, porque al menos antes tenías que ir a la fuente (que por cierto hacian mucho brazo a diferencia de los gimnasio actuales) y eso si requería esfuerzo ¿pero hoy día? un botón y a tocarse el chochito...


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, llevo una semanas de baja funcivaguil y estoy gozando como un cabrón haciendo de ama de casa.
> 
> Esto es un puto chollazo, la buena vida. Con los avances tecnológicos actuales ni te cuento.
> 
> ...



Npi de lo que hablas,que por cierto no es ser ama de casa ya que no tienes prole.


----------



## Play_91 (2 Feb 2022)

Mi tia es ama de casa y siempre ha dependido del marido económicamente.
Mi prima gana 3000€ netos al mes y su novio 1000€ y él tiene que portarse bien y no cansarla.
El que gana el dinero manda siempre.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (2 Feb 2022)

De todas formas hay amas de casa y amas de casa...

No es lo mismo mi abuela, que se ocupaba de 5 hijos y mil cosas de la casa del pueblo (ayudar en el campo, procesar matanzas, cuidar a su madre o suegra cuando tocaba, etc), que mi tía, con 1 hijo y que no ha dado palo al agua desde que se casó (salvo que consideremos los talleres de pintura o internet para mayores como un trabajo).

Mi abuela pues sí, tenía su sacrificio y le echaba muchísimas horas entre unas cosas y otras. Aunque normalmente fuera en casa calentita mientras mi abuelo se reventaba la espalda en la fábrica.

¿Pero mi tía? Venga, no me jodas, ha tenido todo el tiempo libre del mundo. El niño al comedor toda su vida, la madre en residencia de ancianos, solo ocuparse de tener limpio un piso pequeñito (pero muy bien situado) y cocinar en condiciones. Y

Alguno dirá "pues qué mal para su autoestima y blablabla, relación asimétrica blablabla". Los cojones, si a mi tía le hubiera dado por divorciarse habría seguido igual sin tener que cambiar de vida. La tía tiene cientos de amiguis de todas las actividades a las que va y nunca le faltan planes; su entorno social la tiene bien considerada porque de tanta actividad se ha vuelto una manitas y te ayuda a arreglar lo que sea. Tiene 68 años y está hecha un toro, ni medio achaque, mientras mi tío está hecho polvo.

Pobrecita, ¿verdad? Qué indigna mi tía, hubiera sido más feliz fregando escaleras durante 30 años para sentirse realizada.


----------



## Aurkitu (2 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Y lo de la escuela?
> 
> Aparcas a los críos, pones una lavadora, haces de comer y barres un poco.
> 
> Tiempo estimado de 1 hora.



No todo el mundo los aparca en la escuela...aunque no te lo creas. Pocos, pero _haberlos haylos_.


----------



## vanderwilde (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## rulifu (2 Feb 2022)

Viendo vuestras opinones estamos evolucionando del empresaurio al burbujosaurio


----------



## teperico (2 Feb 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> Ahora pasaba yo por las obras del tranvia bajo el frio y la lluvia y joder que cosas, no habia ni una sola mujer doblando el lomo.



están todas en educación infantil


----------



## inteño (2 Feb 2022)

Aquí todos hemos crecido oyendo protestar a nuestras madres del trabajo que tienen en casa, que no se lo pagan y que a ver si se ponen de huelga. Y cuando por fin nos hemos ido a vivir solos, hemos CUANTIFICADO ese trabajo: 3 horas de la mañana del sábado.

Por eso, los varones jóvenes firmábamos amos de casa a ciegas. Y las mujeres de nuestra edad pretenden copiar aquel discurso ridículo de nuestras madres, compaginándolo con un charito-curro de mierda que las empodera


----------



## workforfood (2 Feb 2022)

Lo de las amas de casa fue un fenómeno coyuntural de la sociedad langosta, nunca ha existido realmente fuera de ese periodo 50-70, antes se trabajaba en el campo y se tenían 10 hijos y todo se tenía que hacer a mano. La ama de casa en barriadas con electrodomésticos en los 70 fue su final la siguiente generación de mujeres la de las 80 ninguna fue ama de casa y es por algo que ese fenómeno desapareció por completo y solo existen ya casos individuales.

1 La mayoría de esa generación eran mujeres con una educación franquista analfabeta que se les consideraba menor de edad
2 Salarios buenos para los varones, la mayor parte de trabajo era industrial y la mujer podía quedarse en casa sin problemas, porque también tenían muchas menos opciones de trabajar fuera.
3 La mayoría de esas mujeres hicieron que sus hijos no supieran ni freír un huevo o poner una lavadora. Al tomarse las tareas de casa como un trabajo y no reparto de tareas domésticas entre la familia.
4 Sumisión absoluta al marido en todo, si el marido era anormal ella también lo era o lo defendía.


Debido a principalmente a eso las mujeres de los 80 ya no tenían nada que ver con sus madres, porque accedieron al menos a la EGB y lo de que con un sueldo no se llega es lo de menos ya nadie se juntaba con alguien para depender de él al 100%.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (2 Feb 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Aquí todos hemos crecido oyendo protestar a nuestras madres del trabajo que tienen en casa, que no se lo pagan y que a ver si se ponen de huelga. Y cuando por fin nos hemos ido a vivir solos, hemos CUANTIFICADO ese trabajo: 3 horas de la mañana del sábado.
> 
> Por eso, los varones jóvenes firmábamos amos de casa a ciegas. Y las mujeres de nuestra edad pretenden copiar aquel discurso ridículo de nuestras madres, compaginándolo con un charito-curro de mierda que las empodera



Te doy el thankito porque en base tienes razón. Es más, un hombre capaz de cocinar y hacer las "cosas de la casa" en condiciones es un hombre empoderado. Me parece comprensible en su contexto que nuestros abuelos no supieran freir un huevo, pero hoy en día ese nivel de dependencia no tiene sentido: los matrimonios para siempre son casi una excepción, y por otro lado las tías de hoy en día son incluso más torpes en la cocina/casa que los tíos (cualquiera que haya compartido piso con ellas te lo confirma).

Pero un matiz: no es lo mismo la limpieza semanal "de supervivencia" y luego alguna más a fondo cada mes o así, en plan casa de soltero, que tener la casa de 6 o 7 habitantes como los chorros del oro como la tenían nuestras abuelas o incluso nuestras madres. Y pedazo comidas bien elaboradas, remiendos, arreglos de pantalones, lavadoras y plancha a diario... Eso sí que es un esfuerzo valorable, y no son 3 horas una mañana de sábado.

En este sentido, creo que es honesto aceptar que ha habido también muchos matrimonios langostos y boomers en los que curraban los dos a jornada completa y en la casa el marido no movía/mueve un dedo, y mientras ella limpiaba después de su jornada en la frutería, él salía de su trabajito de funci autonómico y se encerraba en el bar Paco, como mucho alguna vez arreglaba un enchufe o desatascaba el fregadero el sabadito por la mañana. Creo que es un desajuste derivado de la emigración del campo, roles de género* a medio camino entre el pasado y el presente. Hoy diría que la cosa se ha estabilizado y ya en las parejas lo normal es que los dos sean más o menos igual de inútiles y tengan que llamar a un electricista para cambiar un puto casquillo o a un Glovo para comer caliente. Es un nuevo equilibrio de poderes, igual que antes cada uno tenía su parcela en el cuidado del hogar (en un sentido amplio, no solo como espacio), hoy lo que se lleva es que todo sea desechable (no "perder" tiempo reparando nada) y que nos lo den hechito y a la puerta de casa.

*"Roles de género" me parece algo conceptualmente correcto para este caso, aunque odie profundamente cómo utilizan esta expresión las feministas para justificar sus majaderías dicotómicas sobre hombres victimarios y mujeres víctimas.


----------



## Jackblack (2 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, llevo una semanas de baja funcivaguil y estoy gozando como un cabrón haciendo de ama de casa.
> 
> Esto es un puto chollazo, la buena vida. Con los avances tecnológicos actuales ni te cuento.
> 
> ...



Pero q hablas...si un funci trabaja menos q una ama d cada con 2 hijos...
Jajaja


----------



## hightower (2 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La vida de mi ex era: levantarse a las 8 y pico, llevar la niña al kindergarten, volver a casa, rascarse el coño mas o menos hasta la 1, calentar algo y comer, poner una lavadora si eso, echarse siesta o rascarse el coño viendo netflix, ir a por la niña al kinder, darle de merendar y vestirla. Llegar yo a casa y ponerme la cabeza como un bombo con alguna afrenta que le habia dicho la madre que le habia hecho y endilgarme a la niña. Yo tiraba el maletin en la puerta y sin cambiarme y volvia a la calle y me llevaba la niña a su paseo de la tarde, cayendo la de dios es cristo o no, la niña en el carrito con el cobertor de impermeable calentita y encantada. Yo calandome. Luego cena y baño de la peque y acostarla eran cosas mias porque "ella habia estado todo el dia".



Que hija de puta. Por otro lado tal cual, eso mismo podria haberlo escrito yo. Con el combo extra de que nos metimos en un alquiler de casi mil pavos, por que la señora queria un piso que bla bla, babysiter, guarderia, unos gastos fijos del copon bendito y justo ahí cuando estas al limite, ella deja el curro porque quiere sentise realizada en un curro de 4 horas a la semana y 300 pàvos al mes. tachaaaaaan. Obviamente al cabo de los dos meses cogí la puerta y atpc.


----------



## Gorrión (2 Feb 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> No todo el mundo los aparca en la escuela...aunque no te lo creas. Pocos, pero _haberlos haylos_.



¿Ya estamos con las excepciones? ¿Quién en este país no lleva los críos al colegio?


----------



## workforfood (2 Feb 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Aquí todos hemos crecido oyendo protestar a nuestras madres del trabajo que tienen en casa, que no se lo pagan y que a ver si se ponen de huelga. Y cuando por fin nos hemos ido a vivir solos, hemos CUANTIFICADO ese trabajo: 3 horas de la mañana del sábado.
> 
> Por eso, los varones jóvenes firmábamos amos de casa a ciegas. Y las mujeres de nuestra edad pretenden copiar aquel discurso ridículo de nuestras madres, compaginándolo con un charito-curro de mierda que las empodera



No puedes tampoco comparar épocas antes se hacía la compra diaria y la mujer cocinaba, no había comida preparada y las mujeres tenían varios hijos no solo uno y se ocupaba de la familia, no había guarderías ni comedores escolares. La mayoría de nuestras madres fueron amas de casa por las circunstancias de la época, la mayoría no tuvo otra opción porque sus padres pasaron totalmente de su educación.


----------



## BHAN83 (2 Feb 2022)

Basta ver la esperanza de vida de Hombres y Mujeres en cualquier pais del mundo.
Las mujeres siempre viven mas.

Porque los hombres trabajan mas y en trabajos mas duros y peligrosos.

El genero oprimido ha sido siempre y sigue siendo, el hombre.

Dominado por la mujer sutilmente.


----------



## jota1971 (2 Feb 2022)

Joder que VIDAS MAS ABURRIDAS....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Feb 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Que hija de puta. Por otro lado tal cual, eso mismo podria haberlo escrito yo. Con el combo extra de que nos metimos en un alquiler de casi mil pavos, por que la señora queria un piso que bla bla, babysiter, guarderia, unos gastos fijos del copon bendito y justo ahí cuando estas al limite, ella deja el curro porque quiere sentise realizada en un curro de 4 horas a la semana y 300 pàvos al mes. tachaaaaaan. Obviamente al cabo de los dos meses cogí la puerta y atpc.



Ellas quieren sentirse "realizadas" pero tú estás jodido trabajando 100 horas a la semana. La mujer occidental es el ser más privilegiado del planeta.


----------



## Aurkitu (2 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Ya estamos con las excepciones? ¿Quién en este país no lleva los críos al colegio?



De momento, dentro de la_ legalidad_ múa.


----------



## Patagonico (3 Feb 2022)

Yo me creí TODO es cuento hasta que......me divorcié y me quedé con mis hijos
Que abnegada ni nada, con los avances modernos, microondas, lavadora, secadora, piso flotante que limpias en 10segundos, lo único aburrido es planchar, PERO con la ropa moderna, especialmente la deportiva, ya ni eso..
."..yo la esclava de la casa"... a joder a otro lado FLOJA
Además, de ver mi casa, mis hijos, trabajar practiqué mucho deporte, es cosa de organizarse, LEVNATRSE TEMPRANO, apagar la TV
¿a quién están dirigidos esas teleseries turcas o realities de mierda en las tardes? , o Usted ve TV mientras trabaja?
FLOJAS


----------



## Catalinius (3 Feb 2022)

A mi como mujer, me pone más ser "ama de llaves", de casa de la montaña, del chalet de la playa, del palacete del pueblo, del bungalow del camping...


----------



## InKilinaTor (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> A mi como mujer, me pone más ser "ama de llaves", de casa de la montaña, del chalet de la playa, del palacete del pueblo, del bungalow del camping...



A mí como hombre también


----------

